# Hilfe! Anno 1404 Venedig Wasser Grafikfehler !



## Niza (11. Mai 2011)

Moin.
Schaut euch die Bilder im Anhang an.
Auf den ersten ist es besonders zu sehen .
Dann wisst ihr mein Problem.
Das Wasser wird auf hoch oder mittel mit Lichtbrechung Fehlerhaft dargestellt.
Anno 1404 Venedig 2.1 ist installiert.

Nur Wenn ich Wasser auf niedrig mache kommt der Fehler nicht.

Das Spiel wurde gerade installiert.

Egal was ich für eine Map starte der Fehler kommt.

Mein System :
Phenom IIX4 925
Nvidia GeForce GTX460SE 1GB
GeForce Treiber 270.61 ist der Aktuellste 
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA 870 UD3
4 GB DDR3 1333 Ram
Windosw XP 32bit

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme .
Bräuchte Hilfe.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Niza (12. Mai 2011)

Problem hat sich erledigt 

Der Fehler war der neue Grafikkartentreiber 270.61

Endlich keine Grafikfehler mehr 

Ich habe den Grafikkartentreiber 266.58 wieder installiert und ohhh wunder der Grafikfehler ist weg.

Tjy nicht jeder neue Grafikkartentreiber bringt verbesserungen .

Jetzt muss man sich schon den Grafikkartentreiber passend zum Spiel aussuchen.

Nochmals Sorry für Doppelpost da ich ja das Anno 1404 Sammelforum erst später enddeckt habe.


----------

